# Can I use plastisol hot peel transfers on dri-fit polyester?



## theCRICKETtoy (Sep 19, 2008)

have hot peel transfers...would like to put them on running tanks (made from dri-fit 100% polyester). can i? if so, do I turn down the press, etc.?


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Good Day,
You will need a heat transfer, or a computer cut material, that has adhesive's or glue's designed to apply to 100% polyester, and also stretches.

Regards. ATC


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Several of the transfer companies produce transfers for polyester.


----------



## BOABS (Apr 11, 2009)

Will plastisol transfers work on polyester? It's stretchy...


----------

